
Show HN: InfluencerNews – News being discussed and shared by influential people - shuzhang
https://influencernews.oly.ai/
======
corobo
At a quick glance there was far too much Trump. I think this definitely needs
some form of news category system in place.

I get that it's supposed to be things from influential people but even
limiting the sources to those people results in a huge mess of news, the
majority not relevant or interesting to me.

Edit: It probably shouldn't count the NY Times as an influencer when it comes
to NY Times articles. It probably shouldn't list NY Times at all.

> News discussed by _people_ we trust

------
shuzhang
Hi guys, InfluencerNews is a news reader that surfaces content most widely
discussed by a list of influencers we consider trustworthy. The idea is that
people on our list will generally share higher quality content and effectively
filter out the noise.

To build this list of 'trusted influencers' we first scraped dozens of lists
like businessinsider.com/100-best-tech-people-on-twitter-2014-2014-11. We
figured if a credible source says you're one of the essential people to follow
for an industry, that's a good start.

Next, we look at who these experts trust and follow. Those followed by at
least 15 of these influencers made our list. To re-iterate, it's not enough to
make a well regarded best-people-to-follow list, that effectively only gets
you a vote; the people included in our list are followed by at least 15 such
people. Our newsfeed is made up of articles most shared and discussed by these
influencers.

Another thing that sets us apart from other newsreaders is that it adds some
relevant context. You can immediately see influencer reactions to each story
as you peruse the headlines.

Anyways, I'd really love your feedback on the idea. Thanks!

